# Captain America Thin Blue Line



## ladycop322 (Sep 9, 2015)

Here is another blank I made for the thin blue line! I think it came out great!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 9, 2015)

That looks great. I need to learn to do things like that....


----------



## wyone (Sep 9, 2015)

gee..  you keep showing off talents..  making the rest of us look bad..     looks great!


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice Michelle.  It looks good!  

Do you know the story behind the recent Captain America nexus to law enforcement?

I was planning on doing the same thing with the same picture, slightly doctored:


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 9, 2015)

What kind of paper are you printing this on?


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 11, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> Very nice Michelle.  It looks good!
> 
> Do you know the story behind the recent Captain America nexus to law enforcement?
> 
> I was planning on doing the same thing with the same picture, slightly doctored:




If you could pull those off Mike that would look real cool. Like to see how the fading of the decal would turn out.


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 11, 2015)

Great work Michelle...


----------



## tomtedesco (Sep 11, 2015)

I think you're right, its great.


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 11, 2015)

Avery shipping labels 8.5" x 11"


----------



## beep119 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ladycop322...what do you use to plug the ends of the brass tubes when you pour the blank?


----------

